# Haunted Eve 2009 Yard Haunt Pics



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

Haunted Eve Halloween 2009


Yard Haunt Theme: Vampires




flic.kr


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice pictures! You have a good eye with the camera.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice props and great looking pumpkins.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great lighting, excellent pics!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Always so beautifully done!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, you've got some serious jackos going there - great faces!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Your haunting talent is fantastic! I love the big vampire ghoul and the lighting is very erie. Pumpkins? You can never have too many pumpkins. Excellent! Are they artificial (Funkins) or real? That is a lot of carving so I hope they are fake so you can use them again. You have a very impressive haunting style.


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Those are great pics of a great haunt. I think also that lighting has everything to do with presentation... and you gotta get out there to take the pics before the kiddies come!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Lovin' those Jacks!


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

Great atmosphere, spooky, awesome pumpkins (theres a lot of time?), so much to look at great job!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Doesn't get much better than that! Yet another reason I want to go back to a front yard display sometime soon. Love the detail, lighting, and the pumpkins just set the perfect Halloween mood!


----------



## jedi (Aug 28, 2010)

The lighting is great, the front of your house is great for Halloween.


----------

